# the crovel



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

I am very interested in this new tool called the crovel and i would like to know more about it is it worth the price does it really work if there is any body out there that has one and can give me a review on this new tool i would be very thankful


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you see it on the NatGeo Prepper show? It was "Invented" by that guy who shot his finger off.

There has been discussions about it on the forum in the past, maybe someone who was part of those discussions will comment.


----------



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't have cable so I missed the natgeo preppers show a friend of mine told me about it so i did a little research and it looks like a good tool but i want to know what real owners have to say


----------



## lastofthedogmen (Jul 16, 2012)

*Crovel*

Got it, love it. It is a little heavy for BOB, but is a must have for your compound. The paracord wrap will come lose with heavy use, but that is to be expected. The shovel is as tough as they claim. The hammer and crowbar on the end work sufficiently, although it would be a little hard to get the pry bar into certain situations, due to the shovel on the other end... such as prying a door open, the shovel prevents you from getting the correct angle for the prybar. But, this is a minimal complaint. Overall, one tough piece of equipment I highly recommend.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Too expensive, at $109, I can buy a good hatched, and shovel, crow bar, and still have money for drinks.

:beercheer:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

it seemed a little too short also but you can buy a firemans halligan online or maybe at a local surplus store. With a good halligan you can knock thru cinderblock in minutes. Pretty helpful in a nasty pinch.


----------

